# 40 Jahre - Knight Rider



## SteveJ (26 Sep. 2022)

_"Er kommt - Knight Rider. - Ein Auto, ein Computer, ein Mann. - Knight Rider - ein Mann und sein Auto kämpfen gegen das Unrecht." _
Mit diesen Sätzen ist eine ganze Generation aufgewachsen, ich auch. 


Die erste Folge der Actionserie "Knight Rider" lief vor 40 Jahren – am *26. September 1982* – im US-Fernsehen NBC.
Sie machte den (menschlichen) Hauptdarsteller zum Weltstar.
Linear läuft die Kultserie aktuell werktäglich bei Nitro zur Mittagszeit.

_"Es fühlt sich an wie gestern. Ich kann mich noch an fast alles erinnern"_, sagt US-Star *David Hasselhoff *(70) im Interview der dpa zum runden Jubiläum seiner ersten großen Serienrolle.
_"Die Karriere, die ich hatte, ist unglaublich. All die Goldenen Schallplatten, die hinter mir an der Wand hängen: Es ist unfassbar, dass ich all das geschafft habe."_

Der Entertainer ist 30 Jahre alt, als die Doppelfolge "Knight of the Phoenix" auf dem Kabelsender NBC ausgestrahlt wird.
Gelocktes Haar, Lederjacke, enge Jeans: Das sind die Markenzeichen des coolen, stets flirtenden Agenten Michael Knight.
Der Held löst für die fiktive "Foundation für Recht und Verfassung" unter der Leitung von Devon Miles (Edward Mulhare) Kriminalfälle – zusammen mit seinem sprechenden Sportwagen K.I.T.T., der *K*night *I*ndustries *T*wo *T*housand.

Wer sich die 90 Folgen heute anschaut (DVD, kostenpflichtig auf Amazon Prime Video, bald auf dem Streamingdienst RTL+), muss öfter schmunzeln.
Die Actionszenen wirken aus heutiger Sicht manchmal unfreiwillig komisch.
Auch erkennt man manchmal die Hände des versteckten Fahrers, wenn K.I.T.T. mal alleine fährt... 
Damals war die Idee der künstlichen Intelligenz in Form eines selbst fahrenden und sprechenden Autos allerdings bahnbrechend.

_"Das Unfassbarste ist, dass vieles wahrgeworden ist: GPS, Autos, die von allein fahren und einparken. Ich kann fragen, wo das nächste Café ist und mein Auto sagt es mir. Wir können mit unseren Uhren reden. Das ist unglaublich."_, sagte Hasselhoff.
Es sei faszinierend, dass Setdesigner *Michael Scheffe* all diese Ideen schon damals gehabt habe.
_"Ich glaube nicht mal, dass er die Vision hatte. Ich denke, er hat einfach drauflos gezeichnet und das kreiert, was ihm gerade eingefallen ist. Und heute wird all das wahr."_

Der schwarze Pontiac Firebird Trans Am mit dem leuchtenden roten Scanner unter der Motorhaube ist eines der herausragenden Autos der TV-Geschichte.
Es kann z.B. über Hindernisse springen (Turbo Boost), extrem schnell fahren (Pursuit Mode), hat einen Schleudersitz und einen Enterhaken.
Im Super Pursuit Modus von Staffel 4 erreichte K.I.T.T. im TV Geschwindigkeiten jenseits der 300 Meilen pro Stunde (mehr als 480 km/h). 

K.I.T.T. konnte mit allen flüssigen, brennbaren Stoffen fahren und hatte eine Molekularversiegelung, die ihn nahezu unzerstörbar machte.
Gewartet wurde der Wagen von Dr. Bonnie Barstow (*Patricia McPherson*, Staffeln 1, 3 & 4) und April Curtis (*Rebecca Holden*, Staffel 2), seinen persönlichen Mechanikerinnen.
Darüber hinaus zeigt er Sinn für Humor und Gefühle wie Eifersucht.

Letzteres hat die Actionreihe auch US-Schauspieler *William Daniels* zu verdanken, der dem Sportwagen im Original seine Stimme lieh.
Er sei nie am Set gewesen und habe David Hasselhoff erst nach dem Ende der ersten Staffel auf einer Weihnachtsfeier kennengelernt, sagte der heute 95-Jährige in einem Interview.
Im Abspann wurde er nie erwähnt. Im Deutschen lieh *Gottfried Kramer* (1925-1994) dem Auto seine Stimme.

Das Kult-Duo Michael Knight und K.I.T.T. schaffte es rund drei Jahre am 28. August 1985 nach dem US-Start nämlich auch in Deutschland auf die Bildschirme – und wurde für einen bis dahin eher kleinen Privatsender RTL plus zum großen Erfolg.
_"Ich weiß, dass 'Knight Rider‘ sehr gut bei RTL gelaufen ist. Es hat den Sender bekannt gemacht, denn es war die erste Serie, die sie aus Amerika gekauft haben"_, erinnert sich Hasselhoff.
Auch die Hörspiele zur Serie waren ein Renner.

Doch nach vier Staffeln stellte NBC die Serie des Hitproduzenten *Glen A. Larson* ("Magnum", "Kampfstern Galactica", "Ein Colt für alle Fälle") 1986 wegen der hohen Produktionskosten ein.
Der Versuch, die Reihe durch Filme und Spin-off-Serien wiederzubeleben, scheiterte stets.
Hasselhoff, der im Anschluss mit "Baywatch" einen noch größeren Serien-Coup landete, spielt immer wieder mit seiner legendären Rolle.

Auf Konzerten steht eine Nachbildung von K.I.T.T. häufig im Foyer.
Und in der noch im Herbst anlaufenden RTL+-Serie "Ze Network", in der Hasselhoff sich selbst spielt, hat auch der schwarze Kultwagen einen Gastauftritt.
"The Hoff" fährt mit ihm über die deutsche Autobahn und durch Görlitz. 

Quellen: dpa, digitalfernsehen.de, Autobild


----------



## elcattivo0804 (26 Sep. 2022)

Das war damals meine absolute Lieblingssendung. Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch. Danke für den Post


----------



## haller (27 Sep. 2022)

vielen Dank das wahr ne schöne Zeit


----------



## Padderson (27 Sep. 2022)

ich kann bis heute den Hype nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## Spedy (27 Sep. 2022)

Was haben wir das als Kinder gesuchtet!


----------

